# Maintainer



## storm4mozza

Hey guys.
My name is Nicola and I am currently maintaining my weight. I used to weigh 15 1/2 stone and am now 10 stone 11lbs and trying to maintain the weight, I follow calories and have approx 2000 calories per day.

My issue is that when I am busy at work I hardly eat, I try get calories up by drinking (hot chocolate, tea, vanilla coke and dr pepper), I need to try get more of my five a day in me, anyone else struggle with this?


----------



## Wobbles

I'd not make up my calories with those drinks personally ... 1 yes all day no.

What do you do for work? How long is your lunch break for? 

x


----------



## storm4mozza

Hey wobbles, that's the problem, we don't get a break (I know it's the law) I am a catering assistant. I am leaving the job next week and I am going to try get back on track


----------



## Wobbles

Oh goodness - Not good, can see why you use those options! 

New job or a break for a while?


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi Wobbles.

I am leaving my job on the 25th July and I plan to enjoy the time getting my health back on track (and babysitting my 1 yo niece) my DH can afford to support us without me having to go on benefits so have decided to put my health first :) thanks for your reply x


----------



## Wobbles

You following any specific plan or just going healthy? x


----------



## storm4mozza

Wobbles said:


> You following any specific plan or just going healthy? x

Hey Wobbles, sorry for slow response had a few deaths in the family. I am following Nutracheck hun phone app :) x


----------



## Wobbles

I'm really sorry to hear that :( 

I've not heard of that - I'll have a looksie!

x


----------



## storm4mozza

Wobbles said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that :(
> 
> I've not heard of that - I'll have a looksie!
> 
> x

Thanks, hun, it is a good site I have used it since 2013 it's brilliant


----------

